# I want to try sitting in a tower



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I've caught cobia from the pier and of course my kayak but I've never caught one from a boat. If anyone needs an extra set of decent eyes give me a shout. I will pitch in for gas and what ever else. And...if you're interested we can set up a little offshore kayak trip which will surprise even the most experienced angler by how fun it is!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Tower, pfffttt!. How are ya on a plastic Adirondack chair bungeed to a 10 foot A-frame?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Heya - we have not been fishing for a while. Ever since our Mahi trade day for a ride. lol

I can tape a 12' aluminum ladder to my Cape. Should be safe right?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I mean I guess I could take both of my PAs tie em together, get two people to pedal for me and bolt a ladder between the two!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna ******* it and put a step latter on the deck of my cat! I'll be safe though and ratchet strap it solid!!!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Dang wish my boat had a tower cause definitely would love to fish with you jd.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't believe only 1 person has stepped up to help Jason out. Figured you'd have a ton of offers by now.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Can't believe only 1 person has stepped up to help Jason out. Figured you'd have a ton of offers by now.


I agree. I was being facetious because I have no tower. I have been on the boat with him and Adam a couple of times and they are both great guys. Anyone with a tower that wants fish to find your boat should give him a shout.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This is 5 star bait boat.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks like thunder storms tomorrow? My buddy just called off Our trip might try to take my boat


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If I had a tower, he would be more than welcome. Unfortunately, I do not. He is more than welcome to come over this way in the summer and go hunt tripletail and tarpon with me.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. It looks like I got a trip planned for Wednesday! But I'm generally free Monday-Friday so if anyone else has room give me a shout. That is until the USCG gets off their ass and gets my credentials back to me. Once that happens fun fishing for me will be hard to come by!

Tarpon and triple tail...that sounds fun!


----------

